# Brauche nur den gesang



## Goofy-mainz (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute vieleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.
Ich habe mehrere mp3 dateien aus denen ich immer nur kleine stücke vom gesang ohne musik brauche.
Geht das überhaupt und wenn ja wie und mit welchem programm?
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!


----------



## Tim C. (8. Mai 2004)

Nein, das kann logischerweise nicht adequat gehen. Stell es dir so vor. Deine Audiospur ist ein Mischmasch sämtlicher Toninformationen und du willst jetzt nur eine davon haben. Das ist als wolltest du aus einer gemischten violetten Wandfarbe wieder das blau extrahieren.


----------



## Goofy-mainz (8. Mai 2004)

*Danke*

danke für die schnelle antwort
Dann versuch ich es mal anders!
Aber nochmal danke so eine schnelle antwort hatte ich in noch keinem forum
Ihr seit richtig gut!


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Wie gesagt, NUR Stimme geht nicht. Aber wenn du Hintergrundmusik hast, dann geht das durch ein paar geschickte Pegeleinstellungen zumindest ansatzweise. 
Der Gesang liegt in der Regel (hier kommen die ersten Einschränkungen) im Mitteltonbereich- Mittelhochtonbereich.
Du könntest jetzt also den tief und Hochtonbereich Filtern. 
Aber wie schon von meinem Vorgänger erwähnt aus einer gemischten Farbe bekomment man nie die ursprüngliche Farbe wieder. Es sie denn die beiden Farben vermischen sich nicht (ungespeicherte Projektdatei/MIDI)

Mfg,
Crime


----------

